# An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

Finally got some time to rail on the car today and noticed a few things. Car was lean at idle / cruise and near 10.0:1 in boost in 4th / 5th. Went home and checked for leaks, etc. I finally pulled the line off of my Aeromotive FPR and saw 46psi. For those of you at home without calculators, 14.5x3 doesn't equal 46. I dialed it back, popped the line on and went for a drive. 
After adaptation, my idle A/Fs have changed from 17:1 to 15.8ish:1. Cruising AFs have richened from 16.5:1 to 15.5:1, and WOT full boil is now in the low 12 / high 11 range. 
All of that from 2psi less fuel pressure. 
Out of sheer curiosity, I checked two 3 bar OEM FPRs on another vr6. One had a line-off base of 47psi and the other 42. 
Moral of the story is that your 3bar might not be exactly that and a few psi make a HUGE difference to the software. 



_Modified by cabzilla at 4:27 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (cabzilla)*

thank you for taking the time to figure that out. i will have to check mine out now. i only run the stage 1 30# software, but i imagine it would still make a difference.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (jhayesvw)*

my idle fuel presure is 39psi..with my 3bar..this is a recently replaced oem 3bar..but the previous stock FPR also read 39psi at idle on my inline gauge. This is with the vacum line on the FPR..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_my idle fuel presure is 39psi..with my 3bar..this is a recently replaced oem 3bar..but the previous stock FPR also read 39psi at idle on my inline gauge. This is with the vacum line on the FPR..

line off is what matters.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
line off is what matters. 

46psi with it off...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
46psi with it off...


2psi too high. Your car go rich under boost?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (cabzilla)*

Great find. I think you just gave more than a few people the answer they were looking for that seem to have issues even after going over everything else. Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

nice find... this might explain why i'm so freakin rich at WOT. (10.0:1 etc) You still have a couple 3bars laying around I could try?
-m


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

I'm gunna have to go ahead and say that there is absolutely no way that 2psi of fuel pressure resulted in full point (or greater) A/F changes.
That is roughly a 10cc/min change in flow, not nearly enough to account for the massive changes you mention.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_I'm gunna have to go ahead and say that there is absolutely no way that 2psi of fuel pressure resulted in full point (or greater) A/F changes.
That is roughly a 10cc/min change in flow, not nearly enough to account for the massive changes you mention.


Thank You for mentioning exactly what I was thinking. The change in flow from decreasing the Static FP from 46 to 44.1 roughly equates to a 2% change in flow of the injectors. This is no way near enough to achieve the notable changes in behavior that you are saying. (See below)

_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Finally got some time to rail on the car today and noticed a few things. Car was lean at idle / cruise and near 10.0:1 in boost in 4th / 5th. Went home and checked for leaks, etc. I finally pulled the line off of my Aeromotive FPR and saw 46psi. For those of you at home without calculators, 14.7x3 doesn't equal 46. I dialed it back, popped the line on and went for a drive. 
After adaptation, my idle A/Fs have changed from 17:1 to 15.8ish:1. Cruising AFs have richened from 16.5:1 to 15.5:1, and WOT full boil is now in the low 12 / high 11 range. 
All of that from 2psi less fuel pressure. 
Out of sheer curiosity, I checked two 3 bar OEM FPRs on another vr6. One had a line-off base of 47psi and the other 42. 
Moral of the story is that your 3bar might not be exactly that and a few psi make a HUGE difference to the software. 



Further more, how did DECREASING Static FP RICHEN up idle and cruise conditions while at the same time also drastically LEANING out WOT?
Let's negate that the minuscule change in pressure would not have created such noticeable changes in the AFR and concentrate on the fact that you are claiming two distinctly different behaviors from the same action. 
Please elaborate on your reasoning on how this could be?
Sounds like a second shooter on the grassy knoll to me.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Thank You for mentioning exactly what I was thinking. The change in flow from decreasing the Static FP from 46 to 44.1 roughly equates to a 2% change in flow of the injectors. This is no way near enough to achieve the notable changes in behavior that you are saying. (See below)

Further more, how did DECREASING Static FP RICHEN up idle and cruise conditions while at the same time also drastically LEANING out WOT?
Let's negate that the minuscule change in pressure would not have created such noticeable changes in the AFR and concentrate on the fact that you are claiming two distinctly different behaviors from the same action. 
Please elaborate on your reasoning on how this could be?
Sounds like a second shooter on the grassy knoll to me.










I have no explanation for the behavior other than what the wideband reported. On standalone, I would expect no such change. With the weird OEM ECU, who knows.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

This can be deceiving with the c2 software....
I also tinkered with this about a month ago when i was running super lean all over the place ([email protected] and [email protected]). I tried artificially bringing up the static fuel pressure by crimping the return line (factory approved procedure







) and noticed I had to bring the static pressure to 80-ish psi in order to run 11:1 afr at wot. Putting in a 4 bar fpr cured my lean condition, but ran way to rich at idle (11 afr) and a bit to rich (10 afr)at wot.
Moral of this story? 
As soon as you reconnect the battery and go through chip relearning, the first few key cycles will have nearly perfect all around afr's, as you drive and make some WOT passes, you will notice increased/decreased afr's.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I have no explanation for the behavior other than what the wideband reported. On standalone, I would expect no such change. With the weird OEM ECU, who knows. 


Did you clear any codes/reset the ECU after you changed the Base Pressure? 
What were the Adaptation values in Vagcom before and after you changed the Static Pressure?
I'd really like to have Jefnes chime in here and offer a reasonable and valid explanation.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Did you clear any codes/reset the ECU after you changed the Base Pressure? 
What were the Adaptation values in Vagcom before and after you changed the Static Pressure?
I'd really like to have Jefnes chime in here and offer a reasonable and valid explanation.


No codes cleared. Just adjusted the base and went.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

very interested in this as well. When i first put the 3 bar in from the 4 bar, the car pulled like crazy....over time though the AF's at idle went to 17:1ish and straight 10:1 in a 4th gear pull....WHY DO THEY CHANGE AFTER THE "ADAPATION"?!?!?! ....im only on 30# setup but i would think this would be applicable to that setup as well


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_very interested in this as well. When i first put the 3 bar in from the 4 bar, the car pulled like crazy....over time though the AF's at idle went to 17:1ish and straight 10:1 in a 4th gear pull....WHY DO THEY CHANGE AFTER THE "ADAPATION"?!?!?! ....im only on 30# setup but i would think this would be applicable to that setup as well


you still stuck at 10:1 now?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yes, and 17-18 af at idle.
3 bar
10 psi
intercooled
no inline pump
94k miles on car
no major leaks at all....tested


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_yes, and 17-18 af at idle.

isnt that bad??


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

idle doesnt melt stuff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: An important note to c2 42# obd2 users about fuel pressure / regs (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

2psi too high. Your car go rich under boost?

Yes..I im usually around 11.0-11.8\11.9 I never see 12.0 Idle AFR is dead on..and my Decel AFR is rich like 12's
My FP is around 44psi..I double checked today..I still run a bit on the rich [email protected] WOT..early on spool my AFR is 10.0..after 4k is hits 11's
(this is on the most recent software as well)


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 7:42 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

Also, don't forget to use a fuel pressure gauge that is NOT liquid filled. The heat from the fuel will throw off the accuracy of the reading. Electrical FP gauges are best.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Also, don't forget to use a fuel pressure gauge that is NOT liquid filled. The heat from the fuel will throw off the accuracy of the reading. Electrical FP gauges are best.

I run an inline autometer FP gauge with no liquid..








I have also notice with older software..not so much with the new tune...that at times id have pefect AFR @ WOT 12.0-12.3 and other times just 10.0 ..this tends to happen on 10-15 mintue rip up and down the highway...the drive starts out nice but then the AFR tends to get really fat..and dosnt feel nearly as fast..this is like constant in and outta boost drving as well..
_Modified by Vdubsolo at 8:01 PM 8-20-2007_


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 8:03 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yea...now imagine that ****ty feeling of the 10:1 af all the time...you have my car!


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_yes, and 17-18 af at idle.
3 bar
10 psi
intercooled
no inline pump
94k miles on car
no major leaks at all....tested

Do you have the updated "plugged in O2 control" C2 software? If you do and you don't plug in the sensor from the Oxygen pump you removed, it will automatically kill O2 control - resulting in high Idle AFR's... 
Edit:
Oh yeah, it makes your WOT AFR's dip into the low 10's and even 9's.. ask me how I know...

This sensor is located on the same harness the Oxygen pump.










_Modified by xanthus at 11:43 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yes i do have the new software. The only leak i have left is coming from that solinoid. The vac tube going into it from the FPR/manifold is new but the other one is stock fabric deal...were does that stock hose go? If it was leaking would it think it wasnt even plugged in?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_yes i do have the new software. The only leak i have left is coming from that solinoid. The vac tube going into it from the FPR/manifold is new but the other one is stock fabric deal...were does that stock hose go? If it was leaking would it think it wasnt even plugged in?

its not about the vacuum portion, its the electrical load that keeps the ecu happy and the oxygen sensor regulation working.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

yo,
if you need help getting some things dialed in on your car let me know, gabe and I took it out for a drive and noticed a few things.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

awesome...so i dont even need the vac lines plugged in at all? does the vac line on there ventually end up on that valve on the SAI? if so can i leave it unplugged or will it leak?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

bump!


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_yo,
if you need help getting some things dialed in on your car let me know, gabe and I took it out for a drive and noticed a few things.

I hope you warmed her up first








Aside from the exhaust leak at the dumptube and the 10.0:1 at WOT, and the rediculously low amount of boost, what did you see? 
-m


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Maybe this is a stupid question but what happens if you have an exhaust leak at the dump tube?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Maybe this is a stupid question but what happens if you have an exhaust leak at the dump tube?

Non-technical answer : it smells bad.
Technical answer : not sure... the mix your o2 sensor sees might be a little out of whack? total guess on that one.
-m


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

But that would only affect AF ratio at idle as the 02s are not in use at WOT correct? The maf takes over then if im not mistaken.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_But that would only affect AF ratio at idle as the 02s are not in use at WOT correct? The maf takes over then if im not mistaken.

The o2's shut off on boost...at part throttle and boost the base map/maf is doing the work (in addition to being at WOT).


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

So having an exhaust leak would not cause you to run fat at WOT. Im just trying to figure out my problem here, ive e-mailed the guys at C2 and im just waiting on their response.... but here is what i sent to them:
My name is Tony & ive been having some problems with fueling on my VRT since day 1. Ive searched & searched all over vortex and this is what I came up with. My problem is at WOT im running 10.1 AFR, the motor was fully rebuilt before the turbo installation. Ive replaced EVERYTHING. What I found on vortex was people saying vacuum leak, boost leak, restricted exhaust, bad MAF, bad O2 sensor, etc etc. Well heres my problem… Ive replaced the MAF, ive gone over the installation instructions a million times to be sure nothing was installed incorrectly, ive replaced the O2’s, ive replaced ALL the intake gaskets & seals. Ive pressure tested the intake, ive replaced the DV with a new billet one from EVOMS. I just cant find whats wrong here, im a tech for Volkswagen ( this is my work e-mail ) so I have access to scanners etc etc. The only thing I can think of now is maybe software? I do have the correct 30# injectors & im only running 6psi on the stg.1 set up… im at a loss and pray you can help. At idle im at 14.5 – 15 AFR and at cruising the same so the car runs great until WOT. It still pulls but falls on its face once it hits 10.1 at WOT. Please advise on my situation. My software level is: ATWOOD V1.33 3B HS V03
021906259H


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_So having an exhaust leak would not cause you to run fat at WOT. 

Where's the exhaust leak? You mean you have an open dump? I know nothing about how an exhaust leak would affect the setup *PRE-TURBO* but I'm guessing post turbo it would mean nothing????
I mean, basically the exhaust itself is a controlled "leak" post turbo. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

wastegate dump tube has a leak.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_But that would only affect AF ratio at idle as the 02s are not in use at WOT correct? The maf takes over then if im not mistaken.

Correct. I was thinking more for the wideband... what you see might be a little different then what you are getting. I have no idea if this idea holds water though.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

this is exactly how my car runs. haven't figued it out yet, same amount of boost, same software, brand new build on the motor. 8.5:1, 6psi. but we should move out of gabe's thread and into a different one


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_wastegate dump tube has a leak.
 could cause leaner readings to your o2 sensors...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

wastegate dump leak wont do anything.
my wastegate dumps right to the ground. not back into the exhaust.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

No my wideband is def reading accurate as i used our scanners here at work ( 5052 VW Scanner ) & its showing im running pig rich as well. Plus the car just falls on its face.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_So having an exhaust leak would not cause you to run fat at WOT. Im just trying to figure out my problem here, ive e-mailed the guys at C2 and im just waiting on their response.... but here is what i sent to them:
My name is Tony & ive been having some problems with fueling on my VRT since day 1. Ive searched & searched all over vortex and this is what I came up with. My problem is at WOT im running 10.1 AFR, the motor was fully rebuilt before the turbo installation. Ive replaced EVERYTHING. What I found on vortex was people saying vacuum leak, boost leak, restricted exhaust, bad MAF, bad O2 sensor, etc etc. Well heres my problem… Ive replaced the MAF, ive gone over the installation instructions a million times to be sure nothing was installed incorrectly, ive replaced the O2’s, ive replaced ALL the intake gaskets & seals. Ive pressure tested the intake, ive replaced the DV with a new billet one from EVOMS. I just cant find whats wrong here, im a tech for Volkswagen ( this is my work e-mail ) so I have access to scanners etc etc. The only thing I can think of now is maybe software? I do have the correct 30# injectors & im only running 6psi on the stg.1 set up… im at a loss and pray you can help. At idle im at 14.5 – 15 AFR and at cruising the same so the car runs great until WOT. It still pulls but falls on its face once it hits 10.1 at WOT. Please advise on my situation. My software level is: ATWOOD V1.33 3B HS V03
021906259H





dude its like you just wrote my exact thoughts down. 
im going to try a differnt coil in my car to see if its possibly a spark issue that only occurs under load.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

can a 3 bar FPR jsut go bad? seems like my AF's at idle are all over the place and i cant find any leaks...


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I think we need C2's input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

When you guys are talking ADAPTATION, what are you guys ADAPTING?? Are there many rediness settings to adapt once you've cleared codes etc?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Doolie)*

the chip needs a few hot/cold cycles to adapt itself....your not doing anything other then driving


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (mavric)*

well i found my issue, the rich fuel face plant is caused by the manual boost controller i was using. for whatever reason, even though i didnt even have it turned up at all, it was causing the car to run ruch as piss in boost.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_well i found my issue, the rich fuel face plant is caused by the manual boost controller i was using. for whatever reason, even though i didnt even have it turned up at all, it was causing the car to run ruch as piss in boost. 

Boost controllers bleed off boost, thus leaking it.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

so what would are some possible causes if the exact same issues are present in an identical kit but no manual boost controller and just letting the wastegate spring do its job of 6psi? WOT i'm spitting black smoke out the back in 4th and 5th with a stutter and feels like a lack of power.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_so what would are some possible causes if the exact same issues are present in an identical kit but no manual boost controller and just letting the wastegate spring do its job of 6psi? WOT i'm spitting black smoke out the back in 4th and 5th with a stutter and feels like a lack of power.


are you throwing SAI codes? the air pump can be gone but you need to trick the two electrical connections.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Boost controllers bleed off boost, thus leaking it. 

so what can be used to increase boost aside from a differnt wastegate spring?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_so what would are some possible causes if the exact same issues are present in an identical kit but no manual boost controller and just letting the wastegate spring do its job of 6psi? WOT i'm spitting black smoke out the back in 4th and 5th with a stutter and feels like a lack of power.

I wish i could figure this out because its annoying and dissappointing! To spend the money and be unhappy isnt my idea of a good time.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

i replaced my coilpack and i think it fixed the issue.
perhaps your spark is blowing out a bit and youre not burning all the fuel you should be.
what plugs and gap do you guys have?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Ive gapped mine down to .022 trying to fix this problem!


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

i think there are 2 types of MBC not both bleed off boost


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_
so what can be used to increase boost aside from a differnt wastegate spring?

A proper PWM open loop map running a VAG N75 turbo control valve








But ooops, you can't cause you're using a fudge around instead of a proper ECU








Go standalone guys, you know it makes sense or you'll forever be doing this


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i replaced my coilpack and i think it fixed the issue.
perhaps your spark is blowing out a bit and youre not burning all the fuel you should be.
what plugs and gap do you guys have?

Wouldn't you at least get misfire codes then? I had a bad gap on one of my plugs before and got misfires.... this is a super-rich condition at WOT.
ngk plug r5671a-8 (NGK-4554) stock gap (024 IIRC)
-m


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I replaced my turboxs MBC with a solid line...no change and still has the faceplant at WOT in 3rd and 4th gear...im going to leak test it tomorrow...again...


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

lets keep this thread going, I'm having the same problems.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (momoVR6)*

I am running a turboxs mbc and running lean at WOT (14:1 afr), old tune though o2s unplugged), kinda patched my problems running a 4 bar fpr from an obd1 vr6, know its running 10 afr at WOT. Should get the new tune this week, we'll see how that goes...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Wouldn't you at least get misfire codes then? I had a bad gap on one of my plugs before and got misfires.... this is a super-rich condition at WOT.
ngk plug r5671a-8 (NGK-4554) stock gap (024 IIRC)
-m

it would take hundreds of miles for me to get misfire codes and my coilpack was shooting 1" sparks out of it. no kidding.
run some water over it while idling and see if its arching. if not, youre PROBABLY ok on that.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

cleaned my grounds today under my battery and on the starter... during the first few mionutes of running the car the AF's were pretty decent, then it readapted and went back to falling on its face 10:1. That sound like a sensor issue doesnt it?
3bar
10k mile old MAF (refurb from dealer)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I am pretty sure o2s read leaner as that age and that could cause the ecu to adjust it too rich.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

not at WOT though...the o2's are negated


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

True.
Also, Jeff has mentioned that a bad o2 signal can cause the ecu to run ~+25% fuel for safety.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

0 CEL's however. Some progress though, I cleaned some gounds under the battery the other day and have had alittle success...the car will now run at 11.9-12.0 AF in 4th gear for 1 or 2 runs after warming up. However, if I keep doing runs back to back it goes to 10:1 in 4th gear, sometimes also in 3rd. I know that based on the temp of the air the software goes to different fueling tables for WOT, but would it be that significant? Im running a custom intercooler that has a 2.5 inch hot side into a 400 HP ebay core from jsut-intercoolers, to a 3 inch charge pipe to the throttle body. 
I guess two questions...could the resistance in the wiring system change that much when i romp on the car that it would screw with the fueling that badly?...or is that just the software being safe and defaulting to a super rich table?
What other grounds are there besides the 2 under the battery tray?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_0 CEL's however. Some progress though, I cleaned some gounds under the battery the other day and have had alittle success...the car will now run at 11.9-12.0 AF in 4th gear for 1 or 2 runs after warming up. However, if I keep doing runs back to back it goes to 10:1 in 4th gear, sometimes also in 3rd. I know that based on the temp of the air the software goes to different fueling tables for WOT, but would it be that significant? 

Seems ALOT of us are having the SAME exact problems. I spoke with Jeff and hes convinced i have a set up issue because tons of people arent having my problem.... but by reading this post im realizing tons of people DO have the same problem as me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Input please?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_lets keep this thread going, I'm having the same problems.

you got a wideband hooked up yet?
hows your fuel pressure doing??
if anyone need his issues resolved its this guy... most patient person ever!!


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
you got a wideband hooked up yet?
hows your fuel pressure doing??
if anyone need his issues resolved its this guy... most patient person ever!!

I've had the wideband in all along, 10.0 in boost in 3rd, 4th and 5th. My fuel pressure is 45psi which is 1.5psi too high but I'm not fully convinced that that could make such a big difference but I'm willing to try it. Anybody have any suggestions on how to easily lower the fuel pressure a little? I've already replaced the FPR. BTW I've been having this problem for 8 months now and no body can figure it out, I've even had Shaun at Kinetic look at it.


----------

